
Joseph Polchinski: Memories of a Theoretical Physicist - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.09093
======
hycaria
It is a really great read so far. I could quote almost every sentence but
settle for these which made me chuckle and will probably amuse others here.

>My parents were as helpful as they could be, given that they did not
understand what this alien in their family was doing. My father was the type
who always had to be in charge. When I told him what I was learning in school,
especially later on when we got to relativity, he told me that this could not
be true. So my father, I am sorry to say, was a bit of a crackpot.

>The number of people who have never studied science but still feel qualified
to present their ideas is remarkably large: notably, 99% of them are male.
Indeed, my mother did not have such theories. She did make it a point, many
years later, to tell me that she had been very smart in school. Unfortunately,
the limitations experienced by so many women prevented her from pursuing this.

------
amrrs
Thanks for sharing this, Never know such theoretical paper could be published
on arxiv but this has opened me a huge amount possibilities to publish one of
my one _SomeDay_

------
selimthegrim
If you read towards the end you will see his motivation for writing - his
brain cancer diagnosis in November 2015.

